# Paris France, Week of June 7th, 2009



## dr.debs (Sep 7, 2008)

I am new to timesharing, but like many, prefer condo style accomodations with a kitchen as opposed to hotel (I travel with my DD age 3). I have found few TS options in Paris proper and will likely be there on buisness in June. Any suggestions?


----------



## dr.debs (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at the royal regency in Vincennes? How difficult, and how long does it take to get into Paris proper from there?


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 9, 2008)

We rented a small apartment in the Marais area of Paris when we took our two daughters there.  Researched via several Internet sites which offered photos and reviews, then compared areas with info from Fodors and other guides to be sure we would be staying in an area that was fun, convenient and safe.  It worked well for us and was fun to shop in the neighborhood grocery for food and have fresh-baked croissants for breakfast while our kids enjoyed their cereal.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 10, 2008)

dr.debs said:


> Has anyone stayed at the royal regency in Vincennes? How difficult, and how long does it take to get into Paris proper from there?




15 minutes walk to the subway station, or 3 minutes ride on a bus if you have the patience waiting.  I didn't, so I walked.

From the subway, it will take you about 30 to 40 minutes to any where in Paris proper.

It is almost impossible trading into this resort in the summer.  Diamonds members may have a better chance.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 12, 2008)

*bus*

I had no problem with the bus- it is covered by the Carte Orange pass.  The stop is by the butcher shop across the street.   It is a one way street in front of RR so the spot the bus stops is different on the return.  Just get off when the bus veers to the right- by the bakery.  BTW if you made the walk to the station in 15 minutes you must be really moving it because I'd say its more like 20-30 minute walk.  The bus was there every 5-10 minutes.  I had a very pleasant stay at RR and hope to go back.  The Paris subway system is on line- I'd look at it and get an idea of what it does before I left if I were you.  RR is at the end of the line- the yellow line I believe.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2008)

dr.debs said:


> I am new to timesharing, but like many, prefer condo style accomodations with a kitchen as opposed to hotel (I travel with my DD age 3). I have found few TS options in Paris proper and will likely be there on buisness in June. Any suggestions?



I think there are very few TS in Paris Proper.  RR is on the outskirts and the Marriott at EuroDisney is 45 mins outside town..  

Personally with a young child, I would probably pick a hotel, especially one where I can get lounge acces inexpensively or for free based on my status.


----------



## xzhan02 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Check "Vacation in Paris"*

I just reserved an apartment from www.vacationinparis.com for our trip next summer.  This company is based in NJ, you pay by $ rather than Euro, and gets great reviews on tripadvisor.com paris forum.  They gave me prompt response and were extremely patient helping me choose our apartment.  For 2 persons, studio starts at $99/nt, and you can book <1 week.  Most of their apartments are centrally located, and they mail you the key before you leave the states.  This can be cheaper and much more convenient than timesharing.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 21, 2008)

*apartment*

Please report back AFTER you stay there.  Thanks.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 22, 2008)

We have stayed in Paris using www.vacationinparis.com   We had the Marais Beaute apartment.  It was exactly (and I mean EXACTLY) as they stated it was.  Everything was dead-on accurate.  I asked tons of questions via email in advance and they gave me excellent details.  I would use them again in a heartbeat. 
Paying in $$$ in advance was great, especially with the cost of the Euro now.  
And getting the key mailed to your home in the USA was wonderful.  We had rented from another agency (hopefully now out of business) in Paris on another trip, and ended up standing in the rain outside of the flat after a 9 hour flight, with small children, waiting for someone to come and let us in.  Finally had to find a phone and call, only to be told "you don't have a reservation".  My heart STOPPED.  Finally found someone who said "Oh yeah, you do, someone will drive over to let you in, it might be another hour or so, but don't move."  In the end, the Building Superintendant let us in, spoke no English but showed us around and pantomimed what we needed to know.  The place was dirty.  Electricity got turned off in the middle of the week we were there for non-payment........hoo boy.  I could go on and on.  
Lesson learned by me, was that staying in Paris with a REPUTABLE company that has had a long service history and excellent reviews for years (check on www.tripadvisor.com) and having that key in my hand before I ever leave home so there is no chance for a mess-up once we arrive.....to quote the commercial....."priceless".  (And actually, with the Euro being what it is, their prices were very good!).


----------



## dr.debs (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses. I will definitely research vacationinparis.com. I am waiting to see what the dollar does before formalizing my plans...


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think if it's only two of you perhaps you should consider getting a hotel room using Priceline. In Paris it's part of the experience going out to cafes for meals so not much lost without a kitchen. Plus you can stay wherever you want and be in the center of things rather than having to commute from the periphery. Check biddingfortravel.com for recent successful Priceline bids and hotel list.


----------

